# wheres the good fishing near alligater point/st.george now?



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

wheres the fish biting? i live near alligater point/ bald point in nw florida, fish all the time, but wheres the good fishing at now.? went to bald point yesterday, caught nothing but mullet and stingrays and puffers. went to st. george last weekend came back empty.. wheres all the holes for us surffisherman there? anyone know?    help me


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey ann, join the club. I was out at St. George last weekend and only caught 4 whiting and a bunch of crabs. Didn't really see anyone else doing a whole lot. I was thinking about going back out there next weekend but not if I'm only going to catch a few whiting....i'd love to know if anyone's got any spots out there....


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

well went to alligater point on sun. water still kinda cold, caught 1 whiting and a small sand trout nothing else. i think that cold snap we had messed up the fishing a bit. but i am addicted, so i will keep trying, its going to be nice a ll week so maybe good fishing on sat. later thanks for the reply


----------

